# kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.7.4 mit segfault

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

immer wenn ich eine Apllikation schließe braucht die seit 4.7.4 (4.6.5 war noch ok) recht lange bei Schließen. In der Taskleite ist das Fenster noch. Wenn ich da des Desktop wechsle, stürtzt der Plasma-Desktop ab. Siehe auch hier.

Hat auch jemand von Euch den Effekt? Vielleicht kann ich den ja auf bestimmte Einstellungen zurückführen, denn das Problem tritt auf 3 unterschiedlichen Rechnern auf.  :Sad: 

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Der Fehler tritt bei mir nicht auf, wobei KDE in der 4.8.0 Version ist.

```
I] kde-base/plasma-workspace

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.3-r2 4.7.4 (~)4.8.0

        {aqua debug google-gadgets gps +handbook kdeprefix python qalculate +rss semantic-desktop xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.8.0(4)(15:14:42 02.02.2012)(handbook qalculate rss -aqua -debug -google-gadgets -gps -python -semantic-desktop -xinerama)

```

```
gentoo64 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.47 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_600e_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Feb 2012 14:00:02 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo multimedia maggu2810-overlay meineOverlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="-v"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/maggu2810-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit 3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac ace acl acpi ads alsa amd64 apm aspell bash-completion branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk cxx dbus declarative disk-partition dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr embedded emboss encode exif faac faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpg gpm gtk gzip iconv int64 ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms libkms libnotify lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia nvram ogg ogg123 ogm opengl openmp otr pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 rar readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs szip tcpd theora tiff tls transcode truetype udev unicode unzip usb vorbis wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

ich habe allerdings Compiz und Co deaktiviert.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ......
> 
> ......
> ...

 

So ist das halt mit KDE. Ich habe in den lezten 6 Wochen immer mal wider probiert kde ans laufen zu bekommen und zwar unter Debian testing

Sabayon und Fedora 16 jeweils mit einem neuem Benutzer. Solche Crashes sind unter KDE einfach normal. Ich habe so ca. 30 Stunde insgesamt

in KDE verbracht und auch sämtliche Grafikeffekte wie OpenGL usw. abgeschaltet es hat nichts geholfen. Ich besitze einen Desktop PC mit zwei

Monitoren (xinerama). Zusammen fassend kann man nur sage das KDE und auch der Gnome 3 Müll für einen Desktop PC nicht mehr zu gebrauchen

sind. Alles was KDE und die mitgelieferten Programmen betrifft dieses ist total "unstable" d.h. regelmässige Crashes sind die Regel. Gnome 3 läuft

zwar müsste jetzt nur noch bedienbar sein. Das einzige was man Gnome noch zu gute halten kann ist das die mitgelieferten GTK Programme wenigsten

noch stabil laufen (ich weiss überhaupt nicht mehr wann mir zuletzt ein GTK Progamm abgestürzt ist oder nicht mehr reagierte im Gegensatz zu

irgend welchen k* Programmen die hängen dauernd in den Seilen). So wird das nix mit dem Jahr des Linuxdesktops.

Vor ca. 15 Jahren habe ich mein erstes Linux installiert (Suse) da war KDE stabil und und Windows schon weit überlegen dann kam KDE 3, es wurde bunter

aber leider nicht mehr so stabil aber gut zu benutzen und nun KDE einfach eine Katastrophe.

Zwei Jahre nach dem Ich mein erstes Linux installiert habe hatte ich auf eine andere Partition Redhat installiert. Gnome 1 mit Sawfish der Standard

bei Redhat war einfach nur top. Dann kam Gnome 2 und wenn man den Windowmanager Metacity durch Sawfish ersetzte konnte man es auch

so bediene wie man es unter Gnome 1 kannte und gewöhnt war. Gnome 3 ist die absolute Katastrophe. Gut wenn man Gnome für Smartphones 

oder Netbooks haben möchte wird es wohl irgendwie funktionieren ich brauche aber eine Oberfläche für eine PC. Das ein zigste was man Gnome noch

zu gute halten kann ist die Stabilität der mitgelieferten GTK Programme.

Hilft dir das jetzt weiter? Ich glaube nicht. Ob das ein Flame ist? Das kann man so oder so sehen. Und warum antwortest du dann? Hatte gerade Langeweile.

Ich benutze jetzt jetzt Xfce mit Sawfish als Windowmanager aber da wird sich sicher auch jemand finden der daraus eine "Villa Kunterbunt" macht 

oder nach den bedürftnissen von Mami umprogrammiert. 

MfG

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Recht, so richtig helfen tut mir das nicht.

kde-3.6.5 war sehr stabil. Keine Abstürze. Doch 4.7.4, ... Wie gesagt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe 4.8 installiert und den Fehler noch nicht gesehen.

Franzf schrieb aber in einem anderen Thread, dass 4.8 große Probleme mit nepomuk hat. Die habe ich auch noch nicht bemerkt, aber ich mache mit KDE wenig: Nur Firefox und Thunderbird starten und gut ist.

----------

## franzf

kde-4.7 (vllt. sogar schon 4.6) hat nette Probleme mit der TaskBar eingeführt.

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469

Ist das das Problem? Kommentar #125 hat eine step-by-step-Beschreibung, wie der Fehler getriggert werden kann.

Die Ursache scheint aber jetzt direkt in Qt zu liegen, patches liegen vor, Ich kann den Fehler auch bestätigen - aber nicht auf meinem Rechner, da hab ich gar keine Fensterleiste, mach das über den "Fenster zeigen"-Effekt  :Razz: .

Das angesprochene Problem mit Nepomuk ist für kde-4.8.1 schon behoben, und sollte mit dem Taskleisten-Problem nichts zu tun haben.

kde-4.8.0 läuft hier auf zwei Rechnern ohne größere Probleme (Ausnahmen: dieser nervige IMAP-Bug, der scheinbar auch in 4.8.1 gefixed ist; und das, wobei sich da leider niemand mehr gerührt hat  :Sad:  aber der Patch ist da und wird bei jedem kde-release angewandt). Crashes in stable-4.8.0-Programmen hatte ich zuletzt - keine Ahnung! Ansonsten hats vor ca. einer Woche mal geknallt - in calligra-beta7  :Wink: 

Auch wenn kde immer wieder mal Probleme macht, es wird gefixed. Und genauso haben gnome, xfce und wie sie alle heißen, ihre Problemchen samt Lösungen. Wenn man drüber stolpert ist es natürlich nervig, aber hey - kde ist OSS, man kann bug reports einreichen, dort mitreden, patches ausprobieren, evtl. sogar selber welche schreiben.

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke franzf. Und was glaubst Du, wann 4.8.0 freigegeben wird? Geschweige 4.8.1, das noch nicht mal im normalen Portage drin ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

4.8.1 wird erst am 6.März freigegeben.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es dann sofort im kde-Overlay.

----------

## franzf

Die ".0"-Releases waren eigentlich noch nie stable-Kandidaten. ".1"-er je nach Nutzbarkeit. Ich denke aber, dass kde-4.8.1 tatsächlich ein heißer stable-Kandidat sein wird.

http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule

4.8.1 wird am 6. März released, also geht es frühestens am 6. April stable. Wenn erst das 4.8.2er der erste 4.8er stable-Kandidat ist, wirds entsprechend später.

----------

## LinuxTom

Also sollte ich auf das kde-Overlay umschalten und das 4.8.1 ausprobieren. Dann im April wieder das kde-Overlay löschen und könnte dann normal wieder auf dem 4.8.1 weiterfahren.

----------

## franzf

Gentoo ist eigentlich immer verdammt schnell, wenn es darum geht, ein neues kde-release in den Portage tree zu pushen. Wenn es länger dauert, dann meistens weil es noch irgendwo hakt.

Kannst dir ja mal das durchlesen:

http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2012/01/gentoo-zero-day-packaging-of-new-kde.html

Wenn im kde-overlay kde-4.8.1 liegt, ist es für dich noch nicht wirklich nutzbar, weil die release-tarballs noch nicht offiziell verfügbar sind. Sind sie es schließlich, ist kde-4.8.1 (recht wahrscheinlich) schon in portage  :Wink: 

----------

